# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Capacidade do camarão Lysmata seticaudata controlar Aiptasia pallida

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: a tarde a todos
Na sequência do tópico sobre a capacidade dos Lysmata seticaudata controlarem/eliminarem as pragas de Aiptasia, http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=10277 publica-se hoje a tradução do artigo gentilmente cedido por Ricardo Calado.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

*Capacidade do camarão Lysmata seticaudata (Camarão Mónaco) (Decapoda: Hippolytidae) de* *controlar** a praga, anémona de vidro, Aiptasia pallida (Actiniaria: Aiptasidae)*  


Fotografia gentilmente cedida por Ricardo Santos e Vasco Santos 
*Por: Ricardo Calado / Luís Narciso*
*Traduzido por: Pedro Nuno Ferreira*

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas eu tenho umas duvidas em relaçao a esse camarao, eu comprei 2 e desde que os pus no aqua ainda nao os vi????? é normal???? eu tenho 1 Lysmata amboinensis e ele esta sempre a vista :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Alexandre Jorge

Esses gajos são quase de vidro, transparentes, por isso te custa a vê-los...eu uso um produto que é distribuido em Portugal pela Fishmania (www.fishmania.pt), que se chama Joes Juice, coloco uma gota em cada uma e elas morrem naturalmente, é muito bom...

Abraços

----------


## Vasco Santos

> Boas eu tenho umas duvidas em relaçao a esse camarao, eu comprei 2 e desde que os pus no aqua ainda nao os vi????? é normal???? eu tenho 1 Lysmata amboinensis e ele esta sempre a vista


Olá Jose.

Sim é normal não os veres, eles só saiem de noite, é muito raro deixarem-se ver com as luzes ligadas, eu tenho quatro no meu aquario e só á noite e com a ajuda de uma lanterna é que os vejo, são muito timidos.

----------


## Jose Neves

> Olá Jose.
> 
> Sim é normal não os veres, eles só saiem de noite, é muito raro deixarem-se ver com as luzes ligadas, eu tenho quatro no meu aquario e só á noite e com a ajuda de uma lanterna é que os vejo, são muito timidos.


Ainda bem estava a pensar m comprar mais 2, mas afinal tenho é que comprar uma lanterna :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Eu vejo-os de dia, á noite e em qualquer hora.

A ultima introdução foi só de 20  :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Eu também vejo os meus de dia e de noite, são 8 mas um fugiu para a sump e lá vive. Já tentei apanhá-lo para o colocar no refúgio, mas o tipo (ou tipa :yb624: ) é fino e rápido :yb624: .

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Primeiramente quero parabenizar o amigo Pedro Nuno, por mais este formidável artigo, sempre com brilhantismo incontestável que lhe é peculiar.

Tenho 10 camarões Lysmata e também só consigo vê-los durante à noite. Minhas aiptasias pequenas despareceram, mas umas maiores ele não as toca; penso que seja como foi dito no referido artigo.
Abraços

Ricardo Lou

----------


## Nuno Mendes

Este controlo biológico, feito por camarões é o 2º mais eficaz para eliminar as "queridas" anémonas (sendo o 1º a utilização de _Berghia verrucicornis_).

Alguns produtos ditos exterminadores das Aiptasia apenas fazem com que elas se encolham ("impludam"). Parece que morrem mas ao fim de uns dias aparecem dezenas de micro anémonas "clonadas" da progenitora. Ora com a introdução de predadores que se alimentem das Aiptasia pequenas podemos gradualmente ir eliminando algumas anémonas maiores e os camarões, por sua vez, vão comendo as mais pequenas que forem surgindo.

Mas como muitos de nós já se deram conta, nem dezenas de camarões são suficientes se a praga for deixada evoluir. Temos de eliminar LOGO as primeiras anémonas que vemos no aquário! Manualmente, o melhor que podermos. O controlo da praga é apenas uma medida correctiva que poderia ser evitada caso se tivesse feito uma quarentena adequada (coisa que quase NINGUÉM faz...). 

E os camarões têm o benefício de, no caso de se introduzir mais que um exemplar, produzirem zoea que será uma óptima fonte de plancton para os nossos animais=)

----------

